# You have an empty 29 gallon tank



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Well?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

fill it up with beer, and top it off with some ice









how about .......... can you give us a hint? freash/salt.......


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm turning mine into a feeder tank after I move. The 10G just doesnt hold enough. Well, the 10G is built into the 29G stand, and it aint comin out unless its in pieces, so both will hold feeders


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

6 African mbuna cichlid specimens. You will love them. They're small (max out at around 5"), very pretty, and very vicious.

Theres lots of varities, theres a listing of em here if you wanna take a look. All are commonly available at most lfs.
http://www1.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/ind...=0&#entry311014


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Two oscars, a jack dempsey, alligator gar, red belly pacu, managuense and a red snakehead.

Or at least thats probably what my customers would have done when I worked at the LFS.

Me? If you ask me right this second, and you are, I'd probably have to say dollar sunfish. No, they don't cost a dollar; they are free. But they are a very small species of sunfish that you don't normally see because they are too small to catch on hook & line. But you can catch them easily with a net and they make great pets that don't get too big.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

2 male bettas









not really of course, but how about:
*some corys
*a paradise fish
*some long-tailes rosey barbs
*a couple of Rams
*a couple of kribs
*some black neons


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Exodons? A couple of fancy pleco's? 100 neons? Dwarf puffers? One small serrasalmus piranha? 100 cardinals? Some small cichlids? A couple of pictus catfish? 100 glowlight tetra's A small shoal of silver dollars? Leaf fish? Small reef tank?

Well, what's it gonna be, boy?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm thinkin' fahakas, but still pondering.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> 6 African mbuna cichlid specimens. You will love them. They're small (max out at around 5"), very pretty, and very vicious.
> 
> Theres lots of varities, theres a listing of em here if you wanna take a look. All are commonly available at most lfs.
> http://www1.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/ind...=0&#entry311014


 good idea, some zebras would be Nice :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

scarfish said:


> I'm thinkin' fahakas, but still pondering.


 I never understand why people ask when they already know what they want


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

A 29 is way too small for a fahaka.


----------

